# Heartworm Treatment Shortage



## Ava (Jul 6, 2011)

Immiticide, the medication used to treat dogs that have contracted heartworms, is currently not being produced. 

Immiticide Shortage - The only approved treatment for heartworm is unavailable! | Veterinary News

If you are not giving your dogs a heartworm prevention treatment, now is the time to start. Mosquitos spread heartworms, and this a bad time of year for mosquito bites.


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Wow crazy! My doggies are both on Heartgaurd.


----------

